# Official "Excuses why we lost to the Suns" thread



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

1. The Suns were just hot tonight... won't happen again
2. Our team is missing our 8th man to injury... with him we would win by 20
3. I don't care if you won... it won't work in the playoffs
4. We just missed too many open jumpers... it had nothing to do with your defense
5. The referees missed that call in the 3rd quarter where House had his toe on the line and they called it a 3 and not a 2. That's why we lost by 30.
6. Our team was playing back to back games... 
7. Amare Stoudemire will never come back from his injury
8. Nash hit some lucky free throws
9. Dampier (or any other big stiff) stubed his toe
10. YOU'RE ONLY LUCKY!! 


Suns fans feel free to add on... also fans of other teams that the Suns dispose of feel free adding why you think your team lost tonight which had nothing to do with the Suns being good.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dirk wasn't attacking the basket.

Manu Ginobili missed his acting class before the game.

Ben Wallace foot hurt and thats why our offense struggled.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I agree, but number 7??


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

haha at the comments....interesting, cuz i was thinking how the announcers kepted saying the Mavs were w/o Van Horn and Daniels, and then Griffin mentioned it at half time.....so the **** wat, we are w/o superstar Amare Stoudemire who is better than ur best player, not to mention another starter in Kurt Thomas.....quit whining about who ur missing. This goes for any team in this damn league missing a player and then making excuses y they lost.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

The Suns have Nash, that's not fair.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> haha at the comments....interesting, cuz i was thinking how the announcers kepted saying the Mavs were w/o Van Horn and Daniels, and then Griffin mentioned it at half time.....so the **** wat, we are w/o superstar Amare Stoudemire who is better than ur best player, not to mention another starter in Kurt Thomas.....quit whining about who ur missing. This goes for any team in this damn league missing a player and then making excuses y they lost.


I'll say it again, it doesn't matter if Amare is there or not, as long as you got Nash you're not going to lose... it's unfair that any team can have Nash.


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> The Suns have Nash, that's not fair.




LMAO.

Watching a Suns game earlier in the season I had a similar thought.

What makes the Suns so different? We have Nash and nobody else does.

:cheers: 


Mavs fans in particular just can't seem to deal with that.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

1 Penny said:


> I agree, but number 7??


Well I hear that a lot when someone can't think of a good enough excuse so instead they just try to belittle us as much as they can.

I agree though...not an "excuse" per say...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Nash is the only reason I'm starting to like the Suns. He doesn't give up and he gets his whole team amped to score.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

The Mavs are getting all this hype this year for nothing. They cant beat us, and they can't beat the Spurs. In fact, if we get Amare at even 75% I guarantee a sweep of the Mavs if we play them.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> The Mavs are getting all this hype this year for nothing. They cant beat us, and they can't beat the Spurs. In fact, if we get Amare at even 75% I guarantee a sweep of the Mavs if we play them.


You don't need amare... all you need is Nash :banana:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

our guys missed their naps and thats why they look asleep out there.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> The Mavs are getting all this hype this year for nothing. *They cant beat us, and they can't beat the Spurs.* In fact, if we get Amare at even 75% I guarantee a sweep of the Mavs if we play them.


Mavs: *2*-1 against the Suns this season, *1*-2 against the Spurs this season.
Looks like the Mavs can and have beaten both teams this season.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, we just beat you without Amare, and without Kurt on YOUR floor. That says alot. Especially if Amare comes back at 75% or better.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't bother with the excuses; they don't get my poor Jazz a win. The Suns are just a better team, and Steve Nash is the MVP. I expect the Suns to win whether it's in Phoenix or Salt Lake. Just the way it is.

Laurie


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Well, we just beat you without Amare, and without Kurt on YOUR floor. That says alot. Especially if Amare comes back at 75% or better.


You are reading way too much into a game in which *both* teams were missing key players. Lets not forget the Mavs were without 3 of their top 8 players as well.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Chaos said:


> You are reading way too much into a game in which *both* teams were missing key players. Lets not forget the Mavs were without 3 of their top 8 players as well.


If we meet in the playoffs, I expect it to be a very tough series. Both teams are different from last yr, even depending on all that injury situation, it's gonna interesting to see. Just eliminate the Spurs, so we can finally get some new blood in the Finals haha.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> 1. The Suns were just hot tonight... won't happen again
> 2. Our team is missing our 8th man to injury... with him we would win by 20
> 3. I don't care if you won... it won't work in the playoffs
> 4. We just missed too many open jumpers... it had nothing to do with your defense
> ...


LOL??


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Thats pretty funny seeing as we mavs fans really dont make excuses for losses to the Suns while all I ever see from yall are "we dont have amare bla bla"


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

VeN said:


> Thats pretty funny seeing as we mavs fans really dont make excuses for losses to the Suns while all I ever see from yall are "we dont have amare bla bla"


Well, I've seen some excuses from Mavs fans right here on this thread, but okay. 

How about this? Repeat after me: The Suns beat the Mavericks in Dallas. Beat them solid.

End of subject. No excuses, right?

Laurie


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No one should have to make to the excuse for "No Amare"

It's already something known.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I still believe Nash is the only reason you guys are good. Well, nash and D'Antoni's system, I kind of got scared when the Suns made a run with Nash on the bench.

Maybe it's not nash...

You know, it's unfair because you have a Coach called D'antoni, it's a cool name so you can't lose. :curse:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> I still believe Nash is the only reason you guys are good. Well, nash and D'Antoni's system, I kind of got scared when the Suns made a run with Nash on the bench.
> 
> Maybe it's not nash...
> 
> You know, it's unfair because you have a Coach called D'antoni, it's a cool name so you can't lose. :curse:


said this in another thread except the last part but it applies here too.

if you watch Suns games THIS YR, you'd see we're still able to score without Nash out there when he rests. It gives us a lot of flexibility. we're not nearly as lost without Nash as we were last yr, and we certainly do not suck with him not out there either. Nash sits out about half the 2nd qrter and half the 4th qrter unless it's desperation. He plays all of the 1st and 3rd qrter, and most times we're fine cuz we're deeper and Diaw handles the ball.

it's the system, the players, the coach, all working collectively. not just one thing.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't think it's all collectively. I think it's the friendship between the players and the coach.

Friends play better together than alone. The Suns team reminds me of the Kings team that took the Lakers to 7 games, a few years ago in the WCF, only this year they seem to be more amped up.

With that said, I think Stoudamire will crash your chemistry. Until he understands the system as well.

In either case, with Nash out, I still think you guys would take the Spurs to the Limit.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> I don't think it's all collectively. I think it's the friendship between the players and the coach.
> 
> Friends play better together than alone. The Suns team reminds me of the Kings team that took the Lakers to 7 games, a few years ago in the WCF, only this year they seem to be more amped up.
> 
> ...



What? Amare gets along with the rest of the team as well, if you say chemistry is why. He's been traveling with the team most times, and he's been in the system. We'll also get more open looks from 3 pt land as we did last yr. Besides, he will give us what we need to take advantage of our strength. He'll get to the line. We're 2nd in FT % or maybe first. Which has hurts us, especially in close games when we're not shooting well. We could very well have 6 or more wins (we're 0-6 with 3 pts of less type games) with him here. We'll be fine if/when he comes back and is a 100%. He won't rush it. or he shouldn't rush it


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Even with Amare last year, the Suns were last in free throws attempted.

I don't feel he'll make as great of an impact as you want him to though. Amare strikes me as a "feed me" player.

It's just what I see... I'm probably wrong because I havent' seen as many Sun games as you.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> Even with Amare last year, the Suns were last in free throws attempted.
> 
> I don't feel he'll make as great of an impact as you want him to though. Amare strikes me as a "feed me" player.
> 
> It's just what I see... I'm probably wrong because I havent' seen as many Sun games as you.



yeah, but most of that last yr was just Amare getting to the line attempting 15-18 FTs a game. add that to what we're doing now.

Feed me player? Sure he'll get his touches but we'll still be able to do what we do. Numbers from role players will go a bit I would imagine though. It'll be interesting to see though. I'm not saying we'll win the NBA title with him or anything. We'll be good, and still have to get past the Mavs or Spurs.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Well, I've seen some excuses from Mavs fans right here on this thread, but okay.
> 
> How about this? Repeat after me: The Suns beat the Mavericks in Dallas. Beat them solid.
> 
> ...


Now you repeat after me: The Mavs beat the Suns in Phoenix. Beat them solid.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

VeN said:


> Now you repeat after me: The Mavs beat the Suns in Phoenix. Beat them solid.



OK, got no problem with that: The Mavs beat the Suns in Phoenix. Beat them solid.

No excuses.

Now...Which happened more recently and more dramatically? :biggrin: 

Laurie


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Even with Amare last year, the Suns were last in free throws attempted.
> 
> I don't feel he'll make as great of an impact as you want him to though. Amare strikes me as a "feed me" player.
> 
> It's just what I see... I'm probably wrong because I havent' seen as many Sun games as you.


I find it really funny you would say this because... last year the Suns WEREN'T last in FT's attempted. In fact they were 19th in the league at 25.4 FTA/PG (they were even ahead of the Spurs in FT's made). This year howevery they are literally on pace to shoot the least amount of FT's in the history of the NBA at only 18.6 FTA/PG. That's a difference of 6.8 FTA's PER GAME. Which if the Suns shoot at their current FT% it would translate into almost 5 1/2 points. You absolutely cannot argue Amare will not help the Suns tremendously in this category... because Amare alone attempted 9.9 FT's per game last year and made 7.3 of them, he led the league in both categories (FT's attempted and FT's made). 

Amare was the most unstoppable offensive force in the league last year. He led the league in PointsPerShot which is the best indicator of how efficient a player is in putting the ball in the hoop. 

I'm sorry but when I hear people say that Amare "won't help the team and might hurt the team" I just cannot believe that people actually think this BS is true. Because it's so wrong on so many levels that I can barely even begin to explain.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

tempe85 said:


> I'm sorry but when I hear people say that Amare "won't help the team and might hurt the team" I just cannot believe that people actually think this BS is true. Because it's so wrong on so many levels that I can barely even begin to explain.


Just to clear it up, most players who are key players usually make their team lose one or two games, or maybe a few as they get back into game shape and get back into the game.

Rasheed Wallace, when he went to the Pistons caused them to lose 3 of 4 before finally getting them up to championship level.

When Amare first comes back, unless D'Antoni is as much of a genius he seems to be, the Suns will take a Chemistry hit for a few games.

I'm not dogging on the Suns, I'm starting to like them, which is why I'm a little concerned as to Amare's impact. The team I like most, just got one of their key players back, and we've taken a hit because of Chemistry issues, in fact, the Clippers haven't even had half the Chemistry the Suns have had. Maybe less than a quarter of the Chemistry.

The Suns were last in Free throws attempted, but they are one of the best free throw shooting teams.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

9. We were missing Josh Howard, Devin Harris and Keith Van Horn


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mavs Maniac said:


> 9. We were missing Josh Howard, Devin Harris and Keith Van Horn



and we're missing James Jones, Amare, and Kurt Thomas. I like this game, lets play again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm going to close this thread. it's like baiting and you're only gonna get bad reactions out of it.


----------

